# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Σύνδεση Χρονοδιακόπτη και ρελέ σε πίνακα

## wizard_xrc

Καλημέρα συμφορουμίτες. 
Έτυχε να έχω στα χέρια μου αυτόν τον χρονοδιακόπτη  http://www.tfc-group.co.uk/assets/graphics/static/Talento 111 mini 211 mini user.pdf
και αυτό το ρελέ    http://www.rfe.ie/Products/modulardevices/dinrailhc.pdf   (το μοντέλο των 24A, 230V)
και σκέφτηκα να τα βάλω στόν πίνακα για να αξιοποιήσω το νυχτερινό ρεύμα, και να βάζω κανά πλυντήριο ρούχων τη νύχτα. (ο πίνακας είναι μονοφασικός)
Θέλω τη βοήθειά σας όσον αφορά τη συνδεσμολογία.
Απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει, ο χρονοδιακόπτης δίνει εντολή στο ρελέ (στα Pin Α1 και Α2), και ανοιγοκλείνει το κύκλωμα στα ζευγάρια Pin 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7-8.

----------


## FILMAN

Θες να πεις ότι έχεις γνώμονα διπλής μέτρησης (δηλαδή έχεις νυχτερινό) αλλά δεν έχεις αντίστοιχο καλώδιο στον πίνακα;

----------


## selectronic

Μια χαρά τα λες

----------


## selectronic

Και να έχει FILMAN, εννοείς να βάλει το μπλε του νυχτερινού στον ρελέ?

  Έτσι θα αρχίσει πχ στην 11 το βράδυ το πλυντήριο και θα έχει τάση μέχρι της 7 το πρωί…
  Λέω *αν* αυτό θες να πεις…



  Και wizard πρέπει και το πλυντήριο να έχει την δυνατότητα να ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα με το που πάρει τάση (και να θυμάται και το πρόγραμμα όση ώρα μένει εκτός δικτύου). Αν μιλάμε για τελείως «αυτόματο» σύστημα, εσύ κοιμάσαι δηλαδή.

----------


## FILMAN

> Και να έχει FILMAN, εννοείς να βάλει το μπλε του νυχτερινού στον ρελέ?
> 
>   Έτσι θα αρχίσει πχ στην 11 το βράδυ το πλυντήριο και θα έχει τάση μέχρι της 7 το πρωί…
>   Λέω *αν* αυτό θες να πεις…



Ε, ναι, αυτό ήθελα να πω, άλλωστε και με χρονοδιακόπτη να το κάνει το ίδιο πρόβλημα δεν θα έχει; Δηλαδή θα τον ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος του πλυντηρίου στις 11 αλλά όχι π.χ. στις 12; Διότι αν βάλει το χρονοδιακόπτη να πάρει μπρος το πλυντήριο στις 10, απλώς δεν θα έχει μειωμένη χρέωση.

----------


## wizard_xrc

Γράψτε λάθος, ο πίνακας είναι τριφασικός (δεν τον είχα ανοίξει ποτέ πριν στην ζωή του), και έχω και το μπλε του νυχτερινού. Aν θέλετε, στέλνω και φώτο.
Το πλυντήριο έχει τη δυνατότητα, δεν είναι από τα καινούρια τα ψηφιακά. Επίσης παλιά είχα βάλει εξωτερικό χρονοδιακόπτη στη μπρίζα, αλλά έλιωσε γιατί προφανώς το πλυντήριο "ρούφαγε" τα αμπέρια...

----------


## selectronic

Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς το έχει σκεφτεί ο φίλος (και αν έχει και το μπλε καλώδιο)…

  Ίσως το πλυντήριο να είναι «μακριά» σε άλλον χώρο (δώμα?) και να θέλει να το βάλει μπρος στης 3 το βράδυ, αν έχει και καλές σχέσεις με τους γείτονες :Biggrin: 


  Εικασίες όλα αυτά…

----------


## FILMAN

Αν το πλυντήριό σου έχει ξεχωριστή γραμμή ως τον πίνακα δεν χρειάζεσαι χρονοδιακόπτη, παρά μόνο το ρελέ.

----------


## selectronic

Φίλε μου αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν έχεις 1Φ ή 3Φ πίνακα, καλύτερα κλείσε τον με προσοχή και άστο για κάποιον άλλο…


  Δεν είναι παιχνίδι ο πίνακας, *υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος* αν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις!


*Το ρεύμα σκοτώνει !!!*

----------


## wizard_xrc

@selectronic Σε τριόροφη μονοκατοικία είμαι, αλλά το πλυντήριο είναι στο ισόγειο και εγώ στον 2ο. Θέλω μόνο να εκμεταλλευτώ το νυχτερινό. Εγώ ας πούμε βάζω μπουγάδα κάθε Σάββατο πρωί. Θα ήθελα να το προγραμματίζω Παρασκευή βράδυ, να δουλεύει αυτό τη νύχτα με νυχτερινό, και το Σάββατο πρωί, να έχω βρεί εγώ μια έτοιμη μπουγάδα για άπλώμα...  :Biggrin:

----------


## wizard_xrc

Thanks for the warning φίλε selectronic. Σε μονοφασικούς, ξέρω να κινούμαι. Η μονοκατοικία μου έχει τριφασικό, και νόμιζα οτι είχε δώσει από μια φάση σε κάθε πίνακα-όροφο, κάτι που δεν ισχύει, καθώς όταν άνοιξα τον κάτω πίνακα (όπως είπα δεν τον είχα ξαναανοίξει), είδα και τις 3 φάσεις και το νυχτερινό να έρχονται από τον πάνω (τον κεντρικό).

----------


## selectronic

Wizard χωρίς παρεξήγηση πάντα,
  Από ρεύμα ξέρεις? Ο πίνακας δεν είναι αστείο, *υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος για την ζωή σου* να παίζεις με τέτοια πράγματα!

----------


## selectronic

> Thanks for the warning φίλε selectronic. Σε μονοφασικούς, ξέρω να κινούμαι. Η μονοκατοικία μου έχει τριφασικό, και νόμιζα οτι είχε δώσει από μια φάση σε κάθε πίνακα-όροφο, κάτι που δεν ισχύει, καθώς όταν άνοιξα τον κάτω πίνακα (όπως είπα δεν τον είχα ξαναανοίξει), είδα και τις 3 φάσεις και το νυχτερινό να έρχονται από τον πάνω (τον κεντρικό).



  ΟΚ τότε, τι να πω

----------


## selectronic

Αφού φέρνουν και το καλώδιο του νυχτερινού εκεί, το έχουν προβλέψει αυτό και έχουν κάνει καλή εγκατάσταση.

  Προχώρα  :Smile:

----------


## wizard_xrc

Είμαι φοιτητής ηλεκτρονικής και απο θεωρία είμαι καλυμένος όσον αφορά το AC 3φασικό και μη. Οσο για τους πίνακες, δεν ξέρω να σου κάνω πλήρη εγκατάσταση καθώς αυτό είναι αντικείμενο ηλεκτρολογίας, αλλά σε υπάρχων πίνακες καταλαβαίνω και ξεχωρίζω τις παροχές της ΔΕΗ, που μοιραζονται στις ασφάλειες και μετά στις μπρίζες. Είπαμε, δεν είμαι τελείως στόκος. Εννοείται οτι πριν από οτιδήποτε έχω κατεβάσει γενικό στο ρολόι.

----------


## wizard_xrc

Παιδιά το project ακυρώνεται λόγω βλακείας...
1ον δεν έχει καθολου χώρο στον πίνακα για τον χρονοδιακόπτη και το ρελε (χρειαζόμαι 3 θέσεις στον πίνακα και δεν έχει χώρο ούτε για 1 !)
2ον η ασφάλεια που αντιστοιχεί στο πλυντήριο, αντιστοιχεί επίσης στο router του τηλεφώνου, το οποίο δεν έχω δυνατότητα να το πάω αλλού γιατί μοιράζει internet και δίκτυο σε όλο το σπίτι εκεί (παροχές δικτύου στους τοίχους)  :Sad: 
Λέει να πάρω πάλι εξωτερικό χρονοδιακόπτη μπρίζας ή δεν θα σηκώσει πάλι το πλυντήριο και θα καεί ?
Σημειώστε οτι η ασφάλεια του πλυντηρίου είναι 16Α, υπάρχει καν εξωτερικός χρονοδιακόπτης (με ενσωματωμένο ρελέ ίσως) που να δουλεύει σε τέτοια ρεύματα ?
Αν ναι, ξέρουμε καθόλου κόστος πάνω κάτω ?

----------


## selectronic

Φίλε μου άλλο η θεωρία και άλλο η πράξη!!!

  Άλλο να ξέρει ότι σε ένα πίνακα αυτό είναι μια ασφάλεια και όχι ένας ανεμιστήρας και άλλο να κάνεις επεμβάσεις σε αυτόν!

  Το λιγότερο και το σίγουρο είναι να έχεις κατεβάσει τον διακόπτη από το ρολόι, όπως και τον γενικό διακόπτη στον πίνακα, και να έχεις τριπλοτσεκάρει με δοκιμαστικό και τις τρεις φάσεις. Βάλε και ένα χαρτάκι στο ρολόι, αν δεν είναι δίπλα σου μπορεί κάποιος άλλος για άγνωστο λόγο να το ανεβάσει και να σε στείλει!

  Πάντα φιλικά έτσι, απλώς δεν μιλάμε για περίπτωση να κάψεις ένα πολύμετρο ή να κάνεις γενικά μία ζημιά, η ζωή είναι πολύτιμη.

----------


## selectronic

Αν ο πίνακας δεν έχει χώρο μπορείς να πάρεις ένα μικρό πινακάκι. Θα πρέπει να πάρεις και την εντολή του νυχτερινού μαζί με τα καλώδια του πλυντηρίου, και θα πρέπει να βάλεις και την παροχή ρούτερ αλλού στον πίνακα.
  Υπάρχουν και χρονοδιακόπτες ράγας 20Α, κόστος δεν ξέρω αλλά μπορείς να ρωτήσεις.

  Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αξίζουν όλα αυτά τον κόπο?

  Αν ναι, τουλάχιστον βάλε μερικές φωτό του πίνακα και του χώρου να καταλάβουμε τι παίζει, και βλέπουμε…

----------


## wizard_xrc

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αξίζουν όλα αυτά τον κόπο?



Ακριβώς επειδή δεν αξίζει ούτε τον κόπο, ούτε το χρόνο, ούτε και το χρήμα κατευθύνομαι σε κάτι παρόμοιο http://www.e-moraitis.com/index.php?...productId=7472
Υπάρχει ίσως κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος να προτιμήσω ψηφιακό ή όχι ?

----------


## selectronic

Το ψηφιακός-αναλογικός δεν είναι θέμα, παίζει και σε τι τιμή θα βρεις τον κάθε ένα.

  Πάντως από πείρα σου λέω ότι αυτά τα «4KW max» που λένε είναι αστεία, αν δεις τον ρελέ που έχουν μέσα θα καταλάβεις. Εξάλλου είπες και εσύ ότι έχεις ήδη κάψει έναν, πόσο σου κράτησε? Πάντως είναι εύκολη και γρήγορη λύση, υποθέτω ότι και το πλυντήριο στο άναμμα-σβήσιμο δεν θα δίνει στο μοτέρ-αντιστάσεις, άρα θα σου κρατήσει λίγο καιρό.

  Προσωπικά θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις τον μεγαλύτερο σε Watt που θα βρεις, αν είναι και μάρκας και δείχνει και λίγο σοβαρός καλύτερα, και τέλος.

----------


## p270

για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα τι χρονικό χρειάζομαι για ράγα ώστε να ανάβω τον θερμοσίφωνα και να κλείνει μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα που θα ορίσω; τα υπόλοιπα ρελε ,ασφάλεια και τα σχετικά τα ξέρω αλλά δεν βρίσκω τι χρονικό χρειάζομαι

----------


## lepouras

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=57613&page=3

----------


## p270

αυτον εχω δει γιαννη αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι 24ωρος δεν ξερω αν στο εδωσα σωστα να το καταλαβεις αλλα θελω απλα να ανοιγει ας πουμε για 20 λεπτα μερχι να ζεσταθει το νερο αλλα οχι σε συγκεκριμενη ωρα αυτος που βλεπω (ΕΗ010) ειναι για να προγραμματισεις ποτε θα ανοιγει σε καθορισμενη ωρα η κανω λαθος;

----------


## p270

οκ ειναι αυτο που θελω σε ευχαριστω

----------


## antonisfa

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους χρειάζεσαι ένα χρονικό με καθυστέρηση κατά τη διακοπή.
Σε συνδυασμό με ένα μπουτόν και ένα ρελέ όταν (*κάθε φορά*) που θα πατάς και δίνεις στιγμιαία τάση στο πηνίο του χρονικού θα κλείνει την επαφή προς το ρελέ ισχύος για όσο χρόνο του έδωσες.
Μετά την πάροδο του χρόνου σταματά το θερμοσίφωνα.

----------


## p270

κατι σαν αυτο ;

http://www.vtimer.eu/portfolio/v-tim...-thermosifona/

----------


## antonisfa

> κατι σαν αυτο ;
> 
> http://www.vtimer.eu/portfolio/v-tim...-thermosifona/



Αν εχεις χώρο στον πίνακα οκ θα σου πιάσει 3 θέσεις.
Δεν ήξερα πως έχει βγεί χρονικό για θερμοσίφωνες. Καλό!

----------


## p270

χωρος υπαρχει ,και εγω δεν το ηξερα μολις μου ειπες για μπουτον τοτε θυμηθικα οτι το ειχα δει καπου και το βρηκα

----------

